# better product than ag srp?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

looking to find something to replace my autoglym super resin polish, i use this after a full body cleanse but before wetglaze 2.0 and lsp. basically use it as a mild paint cleanser and swirl filler. is there a better product for showing off mettalic/pearlescent flake. by hand of course. cheers


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Autofinesse Rejuvenate springs to my mind, but I have not tried Rejuvenate but have seen cracking reviews on here.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Autofinesse Rejuvenate springs to my mind, but I have not tried Rejuvenate but have seen cracking reviews on here.


thanks, ive already got their triple to use on my work van as its an.all in one, didnt realise the rejuvinate was a filler so ill look into it. 
just need an easy to use by hand filler polish/cleanser that will enhance my metallic orange paintwork. im lead to believe the key factor is the polish stage?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

amigo


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> amigo


u mean prima amigo bud? is it not just another glaze? excuse my ignorence


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

the new formula SRP is very good


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> u mean prima amigo bud? is it not just another glaze? excuse my ignorence


yea mate it is a glaze but has clenses and fillers. would look awsome with the WG2.0 on top


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im a fan of SRP its a great product.
Used on a cutting pad it works really well on faded paint.Plus its a sealant too so no need to wax.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

the bottle i have is the old formula i think, but if prima will give a more sparly finish then i may give it a bash, or even apply after the srp followed by the wetlaze2. still looking into af revive tho as its got good reviews here. any others?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I like my SRP too.....
But I also like Bilt Hambers 'Cleanser Polisher' topped with Bilt Hambers 'Finis Wax' :thumb:.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

there would be no benefit in using SPR then amigo as the amigo would remove the SPR, can't help with the revive as not used it myself


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> there would be no benefit in using SPR then amigo as the amigo would remove the SPR, can't help with the revive as not used it myself


Are you following me about :lol:.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Are you following me about :lol:.


no i was here first :thumb:


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gotta give a shout to new forula SRP too I am afraid, not a bad word to say about it.... Bilt Hamber Autobalm also good though...


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

SRP is a great product and by hand it can leave an awesome finish. I'd stick with it.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Is the new SRP less dusty? I am in the same predicament as the OP, but I would quite like a less dusty polish.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

adf27 said:


> Is the new SRP less dusty? I am in the same predicament as the OP, but I would quite like a less dusty polish.


I've never had a problem with SRP being dusty.
Are you sure your not using too much product ?
I use a small amount of SRP on a damp foam applicator = no dust problem :thumb:.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Damp applicator? That may be where I'm going wrong... :wall:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

adf27 said:


> Is the new SRP less dusty? I am in the same predicament as the OP, but I would quite like a less dusty polish.


Yes. Its good!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

trv8 said:


> I like my SRP too.....
> But I also like Bilt Hambers 'Cleanser Polisher' topped with Bilt Hambers 'Finis Wax' :thumb:.


I second that.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Try Gtechniq P1 is water based polish the Pstystem kit is £10


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Stewartfinley said:


> Try Gtechniq P1 is water based polish the Pstystem kit is £10


Why do they keep the camera moving around......must be to try and hide all the swirl marks left :doublesho !!!!!.

Going by what's shown in that video.......... it's no better than Auto Glym SRP :thumb:.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Only offering an alternative as:

SRP leaves a nasty powdery residue while/after buffing. 
SRP doesnt remove swirls it just fills them temporarily.
SRP is oil based formula.

Ask GtechRob why the camera keeps moving he filmed it. Considering this is hand polished and not rotary, there are a few small swirls left but for a 1 minute job thats a great finish.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Havent tried it but people say good things about , AutoBrite Cherry glaze polish


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Doesn't P1 permanently remove swirls rather than fill like SRP? 
I'd have a go with P1 first then fill the remaining swirls with SRP and top with a wax/sealant.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Scotty B said:


> Doesn't P1 permanently remove swirls rather than fill like SRP?
> I'd have a go with P1 first then fill the remaining swirls with SRP and top with a wax/sealant.


If P1 removes swirls rather than fill them........
Why would you need to to use SRP   .


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Stewartfinley said:


> Only offering an alternative as:
> 
> SRP leaves a nasty powdery residue while/after buffing.
> SRP doesnt remove swirls it just fills them temporarily.
> ...


I've no need to ask 'GtechRob', as it seems obvious in the video as to why, which I stated. There ARE swirls left and that is the reason for constantly moving the camera, as the light was picking up on the swirls, and he obviously didn't want to show them while promoting his product.
Anyone filming a product in use trying to show how good that product is, should be using a method which shows that product at it's best.
Wether it was a 1 minute job or 10 minute job, hand polished or by rotary, that video did not (to me) show me that P1 was any better than SRP.

SRP does not leave a 'nasty powdery residue'...... if used correctly.
SRP CAN remove swirls.......again........if used correctly.
SRP is oil based formula.......your point is .


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

The title of the topic is alternatives to SRP. I suggested an alternative.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

SRP still has a place for most people, works well by machine too on a softish pad.

This was an S2000 I did a couple of years ago with just SRP


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Stewartfinley said:


> The title of the topic is alternatives to SRP. I suggested an alternative.


NO! And if you want to be picky ......The title of the thread is...... 'better product than ag srp?'

You suggested an alternative.......the OP asked for a better product than SRP.
The product in the video you posted does not show P1 to be a better product than SRP.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Stewartfinley said:


> SRP leaves a nasty powdery residue while/after buffing.


It does if you use too much or work it too long. Don't use too much and using a damp applicator also helps to completely prevent this. 


> SRP is oil based formula.


 ? What? 
SRP is acrylic based! It always has been, just like eg. CG's EZ Creme glaze.

SRP is an AIO (All in one): as in: it cleans, contains a glaze that also hides swirls by filling and leaves a layer of protection. P1 is just a polish. A very good polish by hand, but not an AIO.

If you are looking for a product that will help you to remove swirls *by hand*, SRP is one of the best products out there. Even if the filling effect is temporary, it's still a good alternative to truly polishing them out by hand, since that's a lot more work. By DA machine I'm going for foam + a Menzerna polish or the new MF system.

I've run out of SRP and am currently using Valet Pro's Achilles Prep (another AIO) for the "hand-jobs" *ahem* . Overall it's almost identical to SRP, but I have the feeling it cleans a bit better and is a bit harder to buff off. Products that act more like a glaze and can also leave a very good finish are Raceglaze's signature Pre-wax cleaner (great product imo), Prima Amigo, Poorboys World Black Hole, etc.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

As your all buming SRP it's 3 for 2 in Halfords and B&Q


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Stewartfinley said:


> As your all buming SRP it's 3 for 2 in Halfords and B&Q


No need to throw your toys about :wave:.

You've told us about the 3 for 2 offer before :thumb: .........
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256849


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Bored


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Stewartfinley said:


> Bored


lol, blimey the handbags certainly came out in here didnt they! thank you all for ur opinions and recommendations


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

I believe SRP is very hard to beat as a cleanser,polish,and filler,that's from someone who's been using it since 1989.Anyone who believes that the product creates dust,and can't polish paint,needs to gain a whole lot more knowledge/hands on experience in Detailing.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

I am a big fan of SRP but if you want to try something different then I'd suggest Dodo's need for speed which I also rate very highly


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Britemax Black


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

:driver:Not a fan of old SRP, big fan of the New Formula SRP especially top with Wet Glaze 2.0


----------



## owen86 (Jan 2, 2009)

I like using Poorboys black hole and for extra durability I have been putting dodo juice hybrid wax over the top with good results!


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Funilly enough today I tried 3 different items on my car ....... Poorboys Blackhole, CG Blacklight and CG Glossworkz Glaze (all on different panels). And IMO out of the 3, with ease of use, ease of removal and overall results, I reckon the CG Glossworkz Glaze has the other 2 pretty much beaten easilly. 

Just to note, these were applied to a black Insignia. 

James


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

rejuvenate...


----------

